# Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis)



## saratoga (Jan 19, 2012)

Saw this little Eastern brown over the Xmas holidays and thought I'd share the pics. It's from the Snowy River on the NSW-Vic border. Was lucky enough to get some photos and some video, but the video will have to wait for now.


----------



## dneti (Jan 19, 2012)

Great shots! all these ppl posting great photos... think I need to upgrade my camera!


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 19, 2012)

HE is STUNNING wow


----------

